# It's High Noon!



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

:fishing: opcorn::fishing:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

My money is on Flytyingguy1.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll go with kingfish/wayne...he can get it done


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lipyourown said:


> My money is on Flytyingguy1.


Yeah, mine too... 

  

How many fish are we giving to cover the spread?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

5 fish, 20 yards.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good Lord... With all of the buzz around this affair, you'd think we'd be getting real-time updates.

So... Who's eating crow pie tonight?

We've seen accusations of inbreeding, the banning of 2 users who were the same person, the use of the word "braggadaccio", and a moderator who signs his decree of execution with a ditty by Neil Young - all in less than 3 pages!. And we can't even get an update 3 hours in? What in God's name is this forum coming to?!?!?!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I was there
From 10:30 on even beady showed up but none of the big mouth
Girls ! Probably didn't want there hair getting wet!
A bunch of wuzs . I had. Grad in my pocket probably more than some of you guys make in a month. Hell my rod & reel cost more than that!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are Shimano Stella's ,the 2008 & 2013 models you cAn check the prices on line 
The rods are all custom made by Ryan White a good friend of mine and a tournament
Casting buddy of mine.
Was maybe thinking using one of these !







You ask where is this site going ?
It's dingle berets like you screwing it
Up! What no friends in Fla either?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

FTG: have to admit u r cracking me up with the pics, showing off your $$$ gear, & the trash talking, don't listen to the haters...what kind of rods r u throwing, centurys?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Those are Shimano Stella's ,the 2008 & 2013 models you cAn check the prices on line
> The rods are all custom made by Ryan White a good friend of mine and a tournament
> Casting buddy of mine.
> Was maybe thinking using one of these !
> ...


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I was there
> From 10:30 on even beady showed up but none of the big mouth
> Girls ! Probably didn't want there hair getting wet!
> A bunch of wuzs . I had. Grad in my pocket probably more than some of you guys make in a month. Hell my rod & reel cost more than that!
> View attachment 10741


I was gonna try to get down there to see the crowd, Flyty, worked half day, but drove right by. Hope you had a good catch, Keith


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> . . . Ryan White a good friend of mine and a tournament Casting buddy of mine. . . .


Does he have a brother named Jesco?



Flytyingguy1 said:


> . . . dingle berets . . . .


Must be one of them funny hats what gets passed around. Papaw talks about them an awful lot sometimes. I got a couple of boxes of em, but I sold em off, I think, to buy a Rolex knockoff.



Gary Carrier said:


> View attachment 10743


That is friggin hilarious right there. I don't care who you are. 

I gotta admit, I thought today I wonder how this High Noonin' thing went. Honestly, I think it'd have been funny if somebody with a 20 dollar spinning combo from Wal Mart, and holding it upside down after about a 30-foot cast, beached a 50" red on a wire tourist rig. That'd have been SWEEEEET. HAHAHA


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I was there
> From 10:30 on even beady showed up but none of the big mouth
> Girls ! Probably didn't want there hair getting wet!
> A bunch of wuzs . I had. Grad in my pocket probably more than some of you guys make in a month. Hell my rod & reel cost more than that!
> View attachment 10741


Do you use the 2013 OR 2008 stella for those monster 14-16 inch class weekfeesh around the rocks?
And the good old "more in my pocket than you make in a month" line. L.O.L.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Do you use the 2013 OR 2008 stella for those monster 14-16 inch class weekfeesh around the rocks?
> And the good old "more in my pocket than you make in a month" line. L.O.L.


Dude, I read that all wrong then. I thought we were talkin about lint in the pocket versus lint in the belly button, and I was just thinking how glad I was I didn't have an outie. 

I don't know why my brain went straight to navel fluff.

Shows ya what I know.

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Those are Shimano Stella's ,the 2008 & 2013 models you cAn check the prices on line
> The rods are all custom made by Ryan White a good friend of mine and a tournament
> Casting buddy of mine.


I'd probably tell you that you were a good friend, too, if you wanted to spend $ after $ on reels that spend most of the time on the shelf. Go on. Buy some reels from me. I'll prove it.

BTW - it was funny in the beginning, but for the first time, I'm really starting to feel genuine embarrassment for you. You seem so... empty. I'll pray for you.

Casting buddy? That's going a bit too far.



Flytyingguy1 said:


> You ask where is this site going ?
> It's dingle berets like you screwing it
> Up! What no friends in Fla either?


Nope, no friends in Florida, either. I'm watching your situation very closely, though, as I feel like you may have a thing to two to teach me about making friends. You seem to be doing very well in SC...


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

my zebco 33 will outcast any of that stuff i had my tournament casting buddy mag it for me!!! all them fancy reels are nice but it dosent look like that money can buy you into catching a fish thats worth a damn!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't pay retail for anything & a lot are gifts 
As far as praying for me pray for yourself you need it more than me


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

^i wonder if he's ever been snipe huntin'?^

cause i bet he is great at that too


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> View attachment 10745
> 
> I don't pay retail for anything & a lot are gifts
> As far as praying for me pray for yourself you need it more than me


No, I want you to be my good friend, too... Maybe you could get on your private jet, and come down here to Florida. We can be homies.

I've learned a lot from you, already. Like, if I post big name brands of expensive stuff, and try to own lots of it, people will love and respect me. I can tell everyone to **** off, and they'll have to respect me, just because I have stuff.

You inspire me!

Maybe you could post a picture of all your mistresses, too? You must be hitting the frizz, you high roller, you.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

bubbahotep I see your from Kingsport, Me too small world Huh


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

WAIT...WAIT...WAIT...i have a box fool of avet's, penn internationals, and a couple van staals... alright im better then yall too then!!! meet me behind waters edge resort in garden city tomorrow morning between 830 and 12noon (depending on how much i drink tonight) and ill out fish you any of you for black drum!!!! ill outcast you too because you have to throw a good 15 feet into the breakers...ill bet money too!!! but im not like flytyingguy i can only bet 6 dollers and 47cents because i spent my other 20 bucks on fireball:fishing::--|

ps im gonna do it with my grouper rod too or better yet my plainer rod i use for wahoo fishing

pps i will even wear one of them goofy hats the mods are always talking about so yall know who i am!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing but good times on pier and surf, hahahaha.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I was there
> From 10:30 on even beady showed up but none of the big mouth
> Girls ! Probably didn't want there hair getting wet!
> A bunch of wuzs . I had. Grad in my pocket probably more than some of you guys make in a month. Hell my rod & reel cost more than that!
> View attachment 10741


this is what I was doing helping to catch my newborn grandson....8lbs 1oz 21" this is my dancer boys son that most of you have seen pics of best catch EVER!!!!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Awesome Surfmom - Congratulations - very nice Picture --- River


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats, surfmom! That's a lovely picture of you and your newborn grandson.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Thanksgiving and Christmas will be very special for your family. Wishing you all the best! Won't be long before he'll be playing in the surf and wanting you to show him how to fish. I have four granddaughters and a great grandson who will be three at Christmas. Getting that boy a rod and reel!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

congrats on the grandyoungin thats a better catch then anybody else caught today!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations Surfmom


----------



## mford (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats, Surfmom....been a follower of this thread for several years....AND another LADY fishing lover!!!....Can't wait to retire to N. Myrtle Beach.....stuck up north for a couple years....but enjoy my fishing on the ICW in NMB for summer months for now!...(my husband reads...I fish all day....sounds like a retirement plan to me!)....again..congrats!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Gary Carrier said:


> View attachment 10743


okay I just about fell off my chair laughing at that one


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

mford said:


> Congrats, Surfmom....been a follower of this thread for several years....AND another LADY fishing lover!!!....Can't wait to retire to N. Myrtle Beach.....stuck up north for a couple years....but enjoy my fishing on the ICW in NMB for summer months for now!...(my husband reads...I fish all day....sounds like a retirement plan to me!)....again..congrats!


 mford thank you lady!!!! please let me know when you are coming our way!


----------



## jjac (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks all, I keep seeing that little boy come into the world. It was a euphoric moment


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:fishing:


----------

